# From the Sumatra straights



## Necsus

Buon sabato, forum!
Il film praticamente muto 'All Is Lost', che vede Robert Redford da solo nell'oceano a bordo della sua barca, si apre con la scritta "1700 nautical miles from the Sumatra straights". Direi che 'straights' si riferisce a Sumatra, ma che cosa vuol dire? Forse 'al traverso di Sumatra'?
Grazie!


----------



## Teerex51

Most probably a misspelling of _Straits_.


----------



## luway

Teerex51 said:


> Most probably a misspelling of _Straits_.



Pare proprio D troppo divertente che in un film quasi muto le poche parole -in questo caso perfino scritte- contengano errori!), nei primi articoli di recensione del film che escono cercando quella frase, si trova sempre: "..1,700 nautical miles off/from the Sumatra Straits."


----------



## Necsus

Be', questa però è la scritta che compare sulla scena, oltre che nello script, mi pare difficile che sia sbagliata, immagino che a Cannes la cosa sarebbe stata notata. Potrebbe essere una questione di BE/BA? 
E se 'straights' equivalesse a 'straits' dovrei tradurlo con 'lo Stretto di Sumatra'? Perché vedo che il termine nel suo significato geografico viene usato al plurale (Sansoni): _the Straits of Messina_ lo stretto di Messina.

EDIT: Hmm... forse no. Intorno a Sumatra ci sono vari stretti che la separano dalle isole circostanti: di Malacca, della Sonda, di Karimata, ma non vedo uno 'Stretto di Sumatra' ...


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> ... forse no. Intorno a Sumatra ci sono vari stretti che la separano dalle isole circostanti: di Malacca, della Sonda, di Karimata, ma non vedo uno 'Stretto di Sumatra' ...



Gli stretti di Sumatra quindi. Ma fa un po' ridere lo stesso perchè gli stretti difficilmente possono essere tutti alla stessa esatta distanza dal punto in cui si trova. Dopotutto è un film... avrà voluto essere un po' vago, romantico...


----------



## luway

Necsus said:


> Be', questa però è la scritta che compare sulla scena, oltre che nello script, mi pare difficile che sia sbagliata, immagino che a Cannes la cosa sarebbe stata notata. Potrebbe essere una questione di BE/BA?



Cercando "Sumatra Straights" esce solo una pagina e mezza di risultati  (quindi una manciata, e alcuni nemmeno contano perché c'è un punto tra i due termini) e il  motore di ricerca invita alla correzione con "Straits". I dizionari monolingue non riportano variazioni ortografiche. Per quanto paia assurdo, sembra proprio un refuso che non è stato corretto, Necsus 

Riguardo al plurale, al di là che effettivamente gli stretti di mare che riguardano Sumatra sono più d'uno, nei dizionari è riportato che cmq spesso viene usato così (v. http://www.wordreference.com/definition/straits).


----------



## Necsus

Mah, in effetti mi sembra un po' strano prendere degli 'stretti' come riferimento geografico... Se quello fosse il reale significato probabilmente mi sarei aspettato più un semplice "a 1.700 miglia da Sumatra".

@Luway, ti leggo solo ora. Il discorso del plurale/singolare è anche che guardando la cartina non mi sembra di vedere uno 'stretto di Sumatra'. Forse gli anglofoni con 'the Sumatra straights/straits' intendono lo stretto di Malacca?


----------



## Blackman

Però se cerchi _Malacca Straight _dà un monte di risultati, per cui _straight_ con questo significato esiste, quantomeno come errore diffuso. Sumatra è costeggiata, a ovest, da una serie di isole per tutta la sua lunghezza, che formano anche una serie di stretti. Potrebbe trattarsi di quelli.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Black . Ma sarà veramente un errore? E a te non sembra strano come punto di riferimento?


----------



## alenaro

Ciao Necsus, penso che l'unico modo di aiutarti davvero sarebbe poter vedere 'sto benedetto film. E' così fondamentale per la cifra del film capire se si tratti di uno stretto in particolare? Oppure ormai sei rapito dalla voglia di capire l'apparentemente incomprensibile?  Penso davvero che, a seconda del tono del film, potrebbe trattarsi semplicemente di un vezzo del regista: _gli stretti di Sumatra_ suona molto esotico, romantico, orientale... un po' come _le notti di Cabiria_ (per quanto non c'entri nulla, ma attenendosi giusto alle suggestioni)!


----------



## Blackman

Tutto è possibile, ma ne dubito fortemente. No, non mi sembra strano. A mio modo di vedere ti serve solo una conferma dai madrelingua che _straight_ esiste, da qualche parte nel mondo, con questo significato. Il resto sono congetture su un film senza trama né dialoghi...



Necsus said:


> Grazie, Black . Ma sarà veramente un errore? E a te non sembra strano come punto di riferimento?


----------



## Necsus

Be', io la scritta la devo tradurre in italiano, e chi vedrà il film la leggerà: capirete che vorrei essere sicuro di non scrivere castronerie. Vedere il film non aiuterebbe molto, Alenaro, si tratta del cartello iniziale, che serve solo a dare la posizione della barca del protagonista nell'Oceano Indiano.


----------



## GavinW

Io credo sia verosimile che l'intenzone del regista del film è che il cartello rechi un errore. Perchè sono alquanto certo che di errore si tratti. Fra l'altro un errore abbastanza frequente fra chi non ha una conoscenza perfetta della lingua inglese, scenario che calza piuttosto bene ai connotati del film in questione, direi. Per la traduzione, tratterei il termine geografico come se fosse scritto in una forma ortodossa, ossia "(I) Stretti di Sumatra". Poi non credo che la vaghezza dell'indicazione geografica sia un problema. Per lo stesso motivo, lo trovo piuttosto convincente che un cartello posto in un luogo abbastanza sperduto desse un'informazione non esattamente degna della precisione di un GPS! ;-)


----------



## Teerex51

While not wholly discounting the possibility of a common error, let me put forward a not so far-fetched theory.

The Sumatra Straights lie a few _naughtical_ miles removed from the treacherous Java Phags, with vicious undercurrents making the passage proverbially rough.

The symbolism here is as obvious as it is powerful and gives the whole narrative a subliminal extra layer.


----------



## GavinW

Teerex51 said:


> While not wholly discounting the possibility of a common error, let me put forward a not so far-fetched theory.
> 
> The Sumatra Straights lie a few _naughtical_ miles removed from the treacherous Java Phags, with vicious undercurrents making the passage proverbially rough.
> 
> The symbolism here is as obvious as it is powerful and gives the whole narrative a subliminal extra layer.



Not bad for a sleepy Sunday! ;-)


----------



## Necsus

Good suggestion, Teerex! Only that in Italian apparently the "stretti di Sumatra" don't exist... CLIC.


----------



## alenaro

Necsus said:


> Good suggestion, Teerex! Only that in Italian apparently the "stretti di Sumatra" don't exist... CLIC.



Ciao Necsus, qualcuno vedo che è andato molto a fondo nell'analisi. Personalmente penso che le possibilità siano solo due: o esci dallo schema per cui "se non esiste ufficialmente usato così in italiano allora non si può fare", oppure Sumatra straights è qualcosa che ancora qui non abbiamo capito cos'è. Io propendo per la 1', uscire dallo schema: il fatto che non ci sia su un atlante nautico non vuol dire che non lo possa utilizzare un regista americano. Just my 2 cents. Ciao, buona serata.


----------



## Mary49

"Strett*i* di Sumatra" non esiste, ma "Strett*o* di Sumatra" c'è, con pochissimi risultati, però...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Alenaro. Grazie. Capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma lo 'schema' di cui parli dipende in primo luogo da quale significato ha in inglese questo riferimento: sono termini usati abitualmente, o solo qui per produrre nello spettatore un qualche specifico effetto? Per decidere come tradurre la scritta ho innanzitutto la necessità di capire se con 'straights' si può effettivamente intendere uno stretto (o degli stretti?) di mare, nonostante la grafia, e mi sembra, anche dal link di Teerex, che potrebbe essere quanto meno un'abitudine consolidata, forse neanche più considerato errore. Se poi questo è il significato riconosciuto, c'è il problema del singolare e del plurale e il fatto che continua a sembrarmi un riferimento geografico curioso per indicare una distanza, anche perché non sarebbe la parte più esterna dell'arcipelago, più vicina al mare aperto, dove si trova l'imbarcazione di Redford. 
L'ipotesi di Teerex è suggestiva, sicuramente, ma magari a noi non evoca la stessa immagine, allora mi sembrerebbe più 'normale' dire "dall'arcipelago di Sumatra/indonesiano", o direttamente "da/al largo di Sumatra".

@Mary: Grazie. Lo avevo visto, ma considerati i pochi risultati e non sembrandomi che ci sia un motivo specifico per citarlo, avevo pensato di non usarlo. 'Gli stretti', ammesso che questo si intenda in inglese, possono forse indicare una zona più estesa, e avrebbe più senso, per questo avevo pensato di passare ad arcipelago...


----------



## london calling

A quanto vedo c'è più di un errore qui! _Straights_ per dire _Straits_ è un errore e pare che non esistano neanche i _Sumatra Straits _(la geografia è diventata un'opinione?) . Forse la migliore traduzione e qualcosa di questo tipo:  _A 1700 miglia (nautiche) da Sumatra.  _Secondo me ha ragione Gavin, probabilmente non è poi così importante ai fini della comptrensione del film. 

PS. Il tuo _naughtical_ mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, Rexie.......sounds very kinky to me: are they talking maybe of naughty sailorettes, do you think?


----------



## Teerex51

london calling said:


> PS. Il tuo _naughtical_ mi ha fatto morire dal ridere, Rexie.......sounds very kinky to me: are they talking maybe of naughty sailorettes, do you think?



Well, Jo, my tongue-in-cheek post mentions _Straights, Phags._..you do the math


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> Well, Jo, my tongue-in-cheek post mentions _Straights, Phags._..you do the math


I did the math*s*.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, LC. Non è sicuramente fondamentale ai fini della comprensione del film, ma avevo bisogno di sapere che non c'erano motivazioni 'linguistiche' dietro alla scelta dei termini. Confortato, procedo allora come avevo ipotizzato con "dall'arcipelago indonesiano" o in alternativa "da Sumatra".


----------



## MR1492

london calling said:


> I did the math*s*.



Ahhh, but it is BE math*s* but in AE math.  So, Teerex was only half wrong.


----------



## MR1492

Teerex51 said:


> The Sumatra Straights lie a few _naughtical_ miles removed from the treacherous Java Phags, with vicious undercurrents making the passage proverbially rough.



As the comedian Emo Phillips once said, "Some mornings it's just not worth chewing through the leather straps."


----------



## Einstein

I've come in late here and I've probably missed the point of the discussion, but regarding "strait", in English we tend to use the term indifferently between singular and plural. On the web you'll find both Strait and Straits of Dover; the same for Messina and elsewhere. 

I think most people know that "straight(s) of Dover" is a mistake, but "straightjacket" and "straight-laced" are now so common that they don't seem to be considered errors any more.


----------



## MR1492

Einstein,

Merriam-Webster (http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/straitjacket) lists the second as an alternative spelling .

Phil


----------



## Necsus

Thanks for your confirmations, Einstein!


----------



## Teerex51

Getting back on the strait and narrow _[groan]_, we have so far ascertained that there's no such thing as the Straits of Sumatra. But then - when you're about to get shipwrecked 1,700 nautical miles away - does it really matter?

I would still translate the original faithfully, though. _Lo Stretto di Sumatra._ (Even though it's probably the _Sunda Straits_ they had in mind -but nobody had a clue as to where that lay).


----------



## arazzo

Teerex51 said:


> Getting back on the strait and narrow _[groan]_, we have so far ascertained that there's no such thing as the Straits of Sumatra. But then - when you're about to get shipwrecked 1,700 nautical miles away - does it really matter?
> 
> I would still translate the original faithfully, though. _Lo Stretto di Sumatra._ (Even though it's probably the _Sunda Straits_ they had in mind -but nobody had a clue as to where that lay).



Hi Teerex (and Necsus)

If you look at this:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_straits , there are several straits which include Sumatra, so the plural may well be correct.  

(One other point is that I think it should be "from the Sumatra*n *straits" in the original.. shouldn't it?  We wouldn't, after all, say "the England Straits" or "the Italy Straits")


----------



## Teerex51

Hi Arazzo, 

Not to be argumentative, but how can you measure the distance from several different straits that lie hundreds of miles apart from each other?   (Also - unlike the UK and Italy - Sumatra's not a country. _Aaaand _there's no such place as the _Italian Straits_, while the _English Straits_ are in Antarctica )


----------



## london calling

MR1492 said:


> Ahhh, but it is BE math*s* but in AE math.  So, Teerex was only half wrong.


I know, Phil - I was merely teasing Teerex.

PS. I agree with your post 31, Rexie.  And I still think the best way out of this one is to be vague about it....


----------



## Necsus

Thanks to everybody.


----------

